
Show HN: Barebackups – My first indie SaaS. A super-simple MySQL backup service - virajk31
http://barebackups.com/
======
PeterZaitsev
Interesting service, but it does not look like there is any way to contact the
team

~~~
virajk31
There's a support link once you register. But I agree, I should add some kind
of contact in normal website as well.

~~~
virajk31
I have added chat support now. Thanks for the quick suggestion

------
darrenwestall
Do you offer storage inside the EU? As a UK business this is a must

~~~
virajk31
All our backups are stored at s3 bucket in London region

